# Square-Enix files trademark on "Deus Ex: Human Defiance."



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

Whatever it is, I want it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmm?
Sounds cool hope it goes even further into human revolution.
Wonder which ending is canon.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't give much attention to when Squenix trademarks a name.  Just look at Chrono Break.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2013)

Chrono who?


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah but this is an actually _interesting_ series.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2013)

Chrono Trigger was ossim O:


and yay MORE ADAM JENSEN

ive never asked for this but im glad im getting it :33


----------



## Enclave (Feb 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Chrono who?


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

Not necessarily more Jensen.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2013)

I bought Human Revolution on Steam, like, a year ago.

Still need to play it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Looks like we're getting closer and closer to that rumored Deus Ex port for Wii U. If this isn't it, what else could we be looking at?


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

Could be anything, really.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 27, 2013)

gonintendo.com...

Get that shit out of here.

If it is Adam Jensen again then they have to annoyingly strip his powers away like a damn Metroid game, but if it isn't Jensen then they have to design an equally or more interesting main character then spend time again introducing the players to this new guy.

So its probably Jensen again and Human Defiance is probably the next game, but I always expected Thief 4 was supposed to the next big push before Deux Ex talk happened again. That can still happen too.


Enclave said:


> I don't give much attention to when Squenix trademarks a name.  Just look at Chrono Break.


This is the Eidos part of Square Enix working here, so we can assume some level of competence.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I bought Human Revolution on Steam, like, a year ago.
> 
> Still need to play it.



Don't buy things you aren't going to use.
Number 1 rule.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> gonintendo.com...
> 
> *Get that shit out of here.*
> 
> ...


 wait one second tho, The port is coming, he didn't see it anything that is not true.

We have yet to get confirmation from SE but this is like the Watch Dogs rumors. Heavily hinted it


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2013)

If it's a sequel, I really hope they move on from Jensen.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 27, 2013)

Original Deus Ex in HD and updated game mechanics. Pls Eidos.


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2013)

> but if it isn't Jensen then they have to design an equally or more interesting main character



Not too difficult to accomplish.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Not too difficult to accomplish.



Well they did do it once, after all.  Though I personally think nailing a more interesting character than Jensen shouldn't be _too_ difficult.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 28, 2013)

*Square Enix seeking Deus Ex: Human Defiance trademark*

Haven't seen a thread about this yet, so:



> Square Enix has filed a trademark application for Deus Ex: Human Defiance, suggesting the publisher is working on a new entry in the franchise.
> 
> It is not clear if the trademark relates to a new game or something else entirely, as the legal document covers both games and feature films, among other things.
> 
> ...


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 28, 2013)

Ooops.  

Well, anyway, if it's a new game I hope they implement some deeper RPG features in lieu of DX1...and a more interesting character...and a retractable groin plasma canon...


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2013)

At least you tried, Over.  That's more than can be said of some people.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 28, 2013)

You didn't look very hard:


----------



## Naruto (Feb 28, 2013)

Krory said:


> If it's a sequel, I really hope they move on from Jensen.



What do you have against Jensen? I thought he was a cool character.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 28, 2013)

The conversations he has outside of player-determined dialogue don't exactly paint him as Mr. Personality. We know that he punches the mirror in anger, works alone, has regrets about a botched operation in Mexicantown and...well, that's about it, really. Then there's the throat cancer thing that has him deliver every line in the same insipid fashion, no matter how heated the situation might be. 

It's the inherent curse of the dialogue options in RPGs, I guess. When the player is asked to play both the angel and devil on each shoulder, there's not much room for an interesting protagonist.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What do you have against Jensen? I thought he was a cool character.



Jensen was cool but he suffers from the same problem as other characters that you can make the moral choices of - there's inconsistencies and people get different perceptions and in general he wasn't _very_ deep but there was nothing _wrong_ with him per se.

What I more meant by that statement is I think Jensen served his purpose. No matter what ending is chosen as the canon ending, it feels like it suits Jensen. To continue on with Jensen - I feel - would just continue to detract from what his purpose in HR was. I think Eidos could do another one-time character just like that (they've done it before, so why not?) and benefit more from it than bringing back Jensen just to have that connection.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait one second tho, The port is coming, he didn't see it anything that is not true.
> 
> We have yet to get confirmation from SE but this is like the Watch Dogs rumors. Heavily hinted it


I don't care if the port is actually coming or not. I just think your source of information is shit.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2013)

Herp derp.


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> The conversations he has outside of player-determined dialogue don't exactly paint him as Mr. Personality. We know that he punches the mirror in anger, works alone, has regrets about a botched operation in Mexicantown and...well, that's about it, really. Then there's the throat cancer thing that has him deliver every line in the same insipid fashion, no matter how heated the situation might be.
> 
> It's the inherent curse of the dialogue options in RPGs, I guess. When the player is asked to play both the angel and devil on each shoulder, there's not much room for an interesting protagonist.



His Clint Eastwood voice is awesome, you shut your mouth!

Jensen says enough to where I can still make my own choices, and he's still a badass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> I don't care if the port is actually coming or not. I just think your source of information is shit.



ok.....................


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2013)

Wut          .


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2013)

Apparently it's just for the upcoming movie adaptation.  The URL actually belongs to CBS Films or some such it is being said.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2013)

Sqeenix finally making movies again I see.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 2, 2013)

Bummer.

Well, we still have Cyberpunk 2077 for the time being.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Deus Ex: The Fall domains registered by Square Enix*


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 6, 2013)

Who knows, maybe they'll retcon Invisible War.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 31, 2013)

The Deus Ex Facebook page just confirmed that Deus Ex: Human Defiance will be unveiled tomorrow!!! Edit: I just remembered that tomorrow's April 1st so maybe they're pulling our bionic legs.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 31, 2013)

Loved DE: HR. One of the best games I've ever played.

Can't wait to play the next one.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 31, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Who knows, maybe they'll retcon Invisible War.



BITCHIN


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 31, 2013)

Confirmed April Fool's prank:



Though, I wonder what's he hiding behind that blur...


----------

